# طريقة بسيطة للحصول على وقود غاز الاخشاب لتشغيل المحركات



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

موعدنا مع شرح تجربة يمكن للكثير عملها للحصول 

على غاز يستخدم كوقود لمولدات الكهرباء 

ولتسيير السيارات حيث انه قريب الشبه بالغاز الطبيعي 


وتلك الطرق تشبه طريق البيو ديزل 


والطريقة بسيطة 
احضر علبتين فارغتين 

الاولى كبيرة والثانية صغيرة 

الكبيرة يثقب الغطاء لتركيب منفذ خروج الغاز الناتج من احتراق الخشب فى معزل عن الهواء 

وتوصل تلك الغازات من خلال ماسورة الى العلبة الاخرى اللتى يتم فتحها لاستخدمها كمنفذ للهب 

والصور توضح كيف يتم ذالك 


تلك الفكرة مفيدة جدا لمن يقيم بجوار المزارع ومخلفات الاخشاب لانه يستطيع الحصول على بديل البنزين الغالى السعر له 
*Simple Wood gasifier*

الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mgu9BdHeUYg&feature=related

بعض الصور بالمرفقات والباقى على سرفر خارجى 


وسيتم تباعا رفع الفلم على احد مواقع الرفع الغير محجوبة


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/video/57144237659184e9/
Simple 2Wood gasifier.wmv - 12.18MB
http://www.zshare.net/video/57144237659184e9/
روابط الفديو


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

1. Download Link:Click here to download filehttp://rapidshare.com/files/210036263/Simple_2Wood_gasifier.wmv.html MD5: E93AF543E7E69B110D3D835DF89CEEB6


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

http://www.rosehost.info/images/f9iq8nrbpn4b5d67z8km.png








<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/f9iq8nrbpn4b5d67z8km.png" border="0" alt="MultiHoster" /></a>







<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=yphp9v2df3472h38978k.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/yphp9v2df3472h38978k_thumb.png" border="0" alt="yphp9v2df3472h38978k.png" /></a>










<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=m2etrnbzeibmaxz9lzvb.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/m2etrnbzeibmaxz9lzvb_thumb.png" border="0" alt="m2etrnbzeibmaxz9lzvb.png" /></a>













<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=ncstq8xh65hd69cb428j.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/ncstq8xh65hd69cb428j_thumb.png" border="0" alt="ncstq8xh65hd69cb428j.png" /></a>





<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=e1plr11w5f56je2etsxd.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/e1plr11w5f56je2etsxd_thumb.png" border="0" alt="e1plr11w5f56je2etsxd.png" /></a>
















<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=0ch7j8tlz4j76qc4595.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/0ch7j8tlz4j76qc4595_thumb.png" border="0" alt="0ch7j8tlz4j76qc4595.png" /></a>









<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=h4kqwktu734n65gjjl4f.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/h4kqwktu734n65gjjl4f_thumb.png" border="0" alt="h4kqwktu734n65gjjl4f.png" /></a>

















<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=q6e2n5wlssynuj4y70rq.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/q6e2n5wlssynuj4y70rq_thumb.png" border="0" alt="q6e2n5wlssynuj4y70rq.png" /></a>








<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=jiucv823z0waes8hvyg.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/jiucv823z0waes8hvyg_thumb.png" border="0" alt="jiucv823z0waes8hvyg.png" /></a>
<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=jiucv823z0waes8hvyg.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/jiucv823z0waes8hvyg_thumb.png" border="0" alt="jiucv823z0waes8hvyg.png" /></a>









<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=llfn4aee0kob0r2lde.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/llfn4aee0kob0r2lde_thumb.png" border="0" alt="llfn4aee0kob0r2lde.png" /></a>










<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=m19k6zo3je9smcaaekqj.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/m19k6zo3je9smcaaekqj_thumb.png" border="0" alt="m19k6zo3je9smcaaekqj.png" /></a>










<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=k002g8r5vsso00lm5mg.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/k002g8r5vsso00lm5mg_thumb.png" border="0" alt="k002g8r5vsso00lm5mg.png" /></a>









<a href="http://www.rosehost.info/viewer.php?file=a7n6zwdblwbbnnidhczq.png"><img src="http://www.rosehost.info/images/a7n6zwdblwbbnnidhczq_thumb.png" border="0" alt="a7n6zwdblwbbnnidhczq.png" /></a>





http://www.rosehost.info/images/a7n6zwdblwbbnnidhczq.png


بعض الصور:81::81::81::81::81:


----------



## aimanham (17 مارس 2009)

شکرا 
ولکن ما الفائده من هذه الطریقه اذا کنا لا نستطیع الاستغناء عن الموقد الغازی لحرق الخشب بمعزل عن الهواء


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (17 مارس 2009)

aimanham قال:


> شکرا
> ولکن ما الفائده من هذه الطریقه اذا کنا لا نستطیع الاستغناء عن الموقد الغازی لحرق الخشب بمعزل عن الهواء


الفائدة بالاستغاناء عنه بوضع اخشبا عادية وحرقها للحصول على درجة الحرارة المطلوبة 


هنا الاجانب يستخدمون مواقد البغاز لانه انظف فى داخل المناز وهنا فقط لتصوير التجربة والحصول على الغاز 
مشكلتنا كعرب اننا تعلمنا كل شئ نسخ ولصق علينا ان نواكب ركب التكنولوجيا ونفكر بشكل ايجابى 

في طرق الاستفادة 

هنا تم استخدام موقد غازى لعرض التجربة وعلينا كمهندسين ان ندرس الفكرة ونطورها 

فانك لا تستطيع الحصول من الخشب على وقود للسياﻻرات او مولدات الكهرباء اذا اشعلته 

ولكن بهذه الطريقة يتم التحول واثبات ناتج الغاز للتجربة

هنا مثال لحرق الخشب بدون استخدام الموقد الغازى 

والغاز الناتج يستخدم لادارة وتحريك سيارة نقل صغيرة 


الرابط
*woodgas powered truck*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSifqTsde40&feature=related

وهنا بعد الانتهاء من تركيب الجهاز والسير بالسيارة على الطرق 
*Woodgas truck on the road*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNMQ62qbT7g&feature=channel

تلك الطرق للحصول على الوقود من الخشب كانت تستخدم فى القرن الماضي فى اوروبا قبل استخدام البترول ومشتقاته


وهنا فديو يوضح طريق ملئ خزان الوقود بالخشب 
لاستخدامه بدل البنزين والديزل 
و كيف يمكن معرفة الوقد جاهز للاستخام ام يتم الانتظار حتى يصل الى درجة الحرارة المناسبة


وهنا علينا كمهندسين عمل البحث الكافي و تقدير القياسات المطلوبة لتصميم مثل هذا الجهاز 


لاحظ ان القائم به مجرد فنى ميكا نيكي 


*Firing up the woodgas truck*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ag6LoqcVsM&feature=channel

وشكرا جزيلا لك على توضيح تلك النظرة حتى يتضح للجميع


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ننتظر منك الجديد


----------



## جبل ثمر (17 مارس 2009)

وفقك الله ,,,,,,,,, مبدع


----------



## bmw1 (3 أبريل 2009)

من صقر فلسطين bmw1 مشكور على تعاونك وتنوير عقولنا


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (4 أبريل 2009)

*السلام*

الشكر و كل الشكر على الموضوع المميز من عضو مميز إسمه مبتدئ لينوكس. تحية صادقة للأخ الكريم مبتدئ لينوكس.سؤال من فضلك :
ماهي الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها لإجراء هذه التجربة و بالمناسبة ممكن توضيح عيوب و سلبيات المحركات التي تعمل بواسطة غاز الخشب و شكرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (13 مايو 2009)

*السلام*

عذرا هل ممكن اخي معرفة الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها لإجراء هذه التجربة و بالمناسبة ممكن توضيح عيوب و سلبيات المحركات التي تعمل بواسطة غاز الخشب و شكرا


----------



## بلا رقيب (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا المعلومات وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حكيم عمر (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

جزاك الله خيراً كانت فكرة رائعة و أرجو أن تجد فعلاً من يستفيد منها و يطبقها

و قد نجد أنها تطبق مستقبلاً من أجل الإستفادة من الأخشاب التالفة في تصنيع الغاز

تقبل مروري .... وشكراً


----------

